# DETOUR Arrive on Blu-Ray, DVD, and Digital HD 4/25



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Magnolia Home Entertainment will bring to Blu-ray director Christopher Smith's thriller Detour (2016), starring Tye Sheridan, Emory Cohen, Stephen Moyer, Bel Powley, and John Lynch. The release will be available for purchase on April 25.
> 
> Bonus Features (Subject to Change):
> 
> ...


----------

